
TSX Asynchronous Abort (TAA): Speculation-Based Vulnerability in Intel CPUs - dredmorbius
https://mdsattacks.com/#ridl-ng
======
wahern
> We are particularly worried about Intel's mitigation plan being PoC-oriented
> with a complete lack of security engineering and underlying root cause
> analysis, with minor variations in PoCs leading to new embargoes, and these
> "new" vulnerabilities remaining unfixed for lengthy periods.

I wonder how many board members are shared between Boeing and Intel as these
companies seem to prefer the same type of leadership.

------
dredmorbius
NB: Title adapted from lede as more descriptive than original "TAA and other
RIDL issues".

